# Excision of pilonidal cyst with rhomboid flap



## R1CPC (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi there if anyone can please tell me if we can bill an excision of pilonidal cyst 11772 and a rhomboid flap 14000? Please explain when we can bill or why we would not?


----------



## syllingk (Jun 2, 2016)

if they did a flap advancement then you would not bill the cyst excision as it would be included in the repair.


----------



## R1CPC (Jun 6, 2016)

thanks for your reply but I'm wondering how you came up with this answer? if you check the codes against CCI they are not bundled. I understand the cpt guidelines state not to separately report excision of a benign or malignant lesion however the codes are listed as 11600-11646 or 11400-11446, CPT 11772 is not listed as one of the codes.


----------



## syllingk (Jun 6, 2016)

if you go to the flap advancement code it says not to code the lesion removal, only the advancement.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 6, 2016)

Pilonidal Cyst doesn't fall under lesion under CPT. It has its own set of codes.

The same section about Excision being included specifically mention the lesion codes



> Codes 14000-14302 are used for excision (including lesion) and/or repair by adjacent tissue transfer or rearrangement (eg, Z-plasty, W-plasty, V-Y plasty, rotation flap, random island flap, advancement flap)................
> ........
> .......
> The excision of a benign lesion (11400-11446) or a malignant lesion (11600-11646) is not separately reportable with codes 14000-14302.



Same wording is the the NCCI Manual.


----------



## R1CPC (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi Coding King to clarify your post are you saying 11772 and 14000 can be reported separately?


----------



## R1CPC (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello can someone please confirm.


----------

